# Is rimadyl GOOD?? Has is helped your dogs??



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I took my husky/german shep to the vet today to get blood work so we can get him some rimadyl. They gave me 14 tablets to start out with at 100mg. They said they would give me more once the blood work comes out okay and the meds seem to work. I gave him 1/2 asprin this moren so they told me to wait 48 hrs to start the rimadyl. I also have smokey on food with glucosamine and chondroitin. I also have him Hip action with glucosamine and chondroitin. My dog has arthris in his left elbow. He has been holding his paw off the ground and limping alot more than normal, so thats why I wanted to try rimadle. Has anyone had success with this medicine? I also have been taking him swimming in the river right down the road for exercise since walking hurts alot. I also have him on a life jacket and im walking with him its not that deep, just enough for him to swim parts and walk parts. I also put a heating pad on his leg for about 15 mins a day. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

It absolutely helped my 14 year old Aussie have better and additional life. She would have been lame and in terrible pain.

Rimadyl gave her more to her life for longer and I would recommend it to any dog owner.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

How bad was she before you started it, because I feel like this is the last hope for him to feel any better and be able to walk without limping really bad. I dont know what else I can do.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I will be perfectly honest with you; I WISH I had given it to her sooner because she (my 14 year old Aussie) would have had a better time for a longer time.........at her old age. It made all the difference for her final year.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rimadyl helped my dogs. You might also see about starting him on Adequan. It has no side effects, but works great. It actually improves the viscocity of the joints, which helps relieve pain.

It is given by injection, usually once a week for a month, then monthly.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I have never heard of Adequan. I will research that. I just keep hearing good things about rimadyl and hearing that Aussie said it helped her dog so much gives me hope that smokey might feel better to. How much is the Adequan or does it just depend on the vet?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Adequin injection cost depends on your vet. Usually your vet will give 2 injections a week for four weeks. If there is improvement you can do a maintenance dose once a month. The vet I work for charges a flat rate for all injection of $225 (for the first month). The maintenance dose of once a month is around $28. It has helped many dogs live a more comfortable life. My vet prefers deramax and metacam over rimadyl. I think it just depends on the vet.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't say with any authority but I'd bet the injections are for dogs that aren't very far gone in their arthritic condition. I bet it wouldn't help a dog that's nearly lame or lame or has really bad arthritis.


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

It helped my dachshund a lot when he was having trouble with his back.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I'm not sure I would trust the shots and thoes seem to be really expensive. Does anyone know anything else that would help besides what I have already tried?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

ValtheAussie said:


> I can't say with any authority but I'd bet the injections are for dogs that aren't very far gone in their arthritic condition. I bet it wouldn't help a dog that's nearly lame or lame or has really bad arthritis.


Often adequan is given in conjunction with NSAIDS or other pain management, at least for awhile.

Adequan is fairly new & doesn't work for all dogs, but has worked wonderfully for many.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

How long will rimadyl take to show signs that its working?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rimadyl will start to work within the hour or so.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Often adequan is given in conjunction with NSAIDS or other pain management, at least for awhile.
> 
> Adequan is fairly new & doesn't work for all dogs, but has worked wonderfully for many.


Adequan is not that new. It has been used in horses for quite a while. As for it being effective I have seen it used in dogs that can hardly walk and it has improved their quality of life. Some vets use it to help dogs with CCL's to help with the healing process. If you compare the cost of daily pills versus monthly injections (after the initial "loading period") it probably works out about the same. Adequan has less side effects than rimadyl. I would ask about metacam also. The dosage that you give your dog is more accurate than rimadyl as it is a liquid. In fact I use it in my 16 yr old cat and I have seen a vast improvement. imo


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I might look into that if rimadyl dont work. Im going to start it tomorrow to be safe. Is it better than asprin. I was giving him 1/2 325mg asprin in the morn at 7am then the other half at 5pm. It worked for a little while , but know it doesnt do anything. Has anyone did anything else for their dogs that have helped make them more comfortable?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

agility collie mom said:


> Adequan is not that new. It has been used in horses for quite a while. As for it being effective I have seen it used in dogs that can hardly walk and it has improved their quality of life. Some vets use it to help dogs with CCL's to help with the healing process. If you compare the cost of daily pills versus monthly injections (after the initial "loading period") it probably works out about the same. Adequan has less side effects than rimadyl. I would ask about metacam also. The dosage that you give your dog is more accurate than rimadyl as it is a liquid. In fact I use it in my 16 yr old cat and I have seen a vast improvement. imo


George went through the adequan injections & it did help him immensely for quite awhile. He used it along with Tramadol.
I've never used rimadyl (except for 2 days after DJ was neutered), so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy doesn't seem to have severe arthritis but the injections helped more than the TripleFlex we have since gone back to using. She also gets fish oil and vitamin E for general health and plenty of protein to keep what muscle she has.

Here is an article with more ideas on treating this.
http://www.dogaware.com/arthritis.html


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Rimadyl turned my boyfriend's parent's 10 year old dog around. He had severe arthritis they had done nothing about (he's being treated now, but because I called AC and they said treat the dog or we take the dog) and struggled to lift his back end off the floor, limped around, and practically fell off the deck to go to the bathroom in the yard. Last time I saw him he was running up a flight of stairs at me in excitement. Wouldn't let him do that if he were my dog, but he has improved greatly.


----------



## mikewiththreedogs (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a 14yr cattle dog who has arthritis, sore joints, and a front wrist that gives out on him occasionally. We have been using a Vet Pain Specialist here in Colorado Springs who is well known. Its been a lot of experimenting because *every dog is individual in how they respond to the medications*. Rimadyl has helped many and has had deadly affects to some. My boy is on Metacam and Tramadol. We additionally tried the Adequan Injections for several months and have since discontinued them (no beneficial effects). I gave them at home under the knap of the neck. I would like to find something that works better but thinking I need to resign myself to this is what we can do. He sleeps a good part of the day now anyway. His food has been the Innova Dry mixed with Natures Variety Raw Frozen. May have to do a rethink on Innova since I read that advertisement from Solid Gold on the use of Sunflower Oil.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Rimadyl is worth a try imo. I know you read all these horrible side effects but I know so many dogs it truly helped. My past dog Nikki would not have had a happy last few years without rimadyl. It really turned her around and kept her very mobile.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

There are several different NSAIDS. If one doesn't work, try another. Rimadyl, Previcox, Derramax, Etodolac, Metacam. They all have different actions. Just like some people do best with Aleve, some like Advil, some like Tylenol.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I really hope this does help him. I gave him the first half today at 8am, so he got 50mg. Is rimadle just a pain reliever or does it also help cussion the joints like some other things? I'm trying to look to the bright said and I hope that it helps and stays helping unlike the asprin. Smokey has been swimming so I think thats helping. We do it for about 30-45 mins. He seems to walk a little better after, then hes tired and sleeps . I hope the help it can give him can out weigh the risks. How long does rimadle stay in the system and keep working, because I give him his other half at 5pm.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The half life of Rimadyl in dogs is about 9 hrs, and about 20 hrs in cats. Rimadyl is a pain reliever and an anti-imflammatory.

I'd probably also put the dog on a Glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM supplement. You can buy it at any drug store like Walgreens or grocery store in the vitamin section. That will supposedly help the body produce more synovial (joint) fluid, which lubricates the joints.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

As others have said, Rimadyl, works really well to alleviate the pain and inflammation of arthritis and like most drugs, it can cause serious side effects. It is important to use with caution and follow proper protocol, especially for a senior dog where other underlying condition(s) may exist that a pet owner is not aware of. I have cushingoid dogs and we stay away from NSAID's as elevated cortisol (gluccocortioid) is contraindicated and the risks are much, much greater. 

While the vast percentage of dogs do well on NSAID's, those with underlying conditions such as cushing's or any other disease that adversely impacts the liver and kidneys are at greater risk for serious and sometimes fatal complications. It is therefore, very important that if you are contemplating long term treatment with any NSAID, please make certain that your vet does a complete blood chemistry, and preferrably a urinalysis, to rule out any asymptomatic conditions that could eliminate your dog as being a safe candidate for Rimadyl or any other NSAID. 

I learned a long time ago to never place blind faith in my vet to know absolutely everything there is to know about every canine disease and/or drug. Vets are human, fallible and believe me, not all are created equal. I don't administer any drug to my dogs until I understand what it is, how it works, how it may impact the efficacy of other medication my dog has been prescribed, what meds they should not take with it and what side effects to watch for. Because somebody tells us that a drug worked well for their dog with no ill effects, doesn't mean that those results will be the same for our own dog. 

There is a wealth of information available to us lay people and the FDA site has an amazing amount of information, including clinical trials submitted for drug approval, adverse reactions reports, etc. Not everybody is as anal as I when it comes to doing research but it takes little effort to find a great deal of data and a whole lot of sleep insurance on the internet. 

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=31&A=623&S=0


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, we did a complete blood analisis. I am def a researcher. I also have him on food, a treat(hip action, and finish line all with Glucosamine/chondroitin and the finish line has yucca and MSM in it. He had hi 1st does of the med today. He seemed alot more excited and wanthing to run around, he was still limping around a little and I did see him hold him leg off the ground a few times. Maybe it wore off.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

When I see and know that a dog is suffering terribly from arthritis, it would be a crime to deny him help that Rimadyl or any other dog NSAID would offer. I would rather give the dog help with pain and damn the side-effects. By the time a senior dog is really suffering from arthritis, it would be inhumane to deny him such, IMHO.


----------



## mikewiththreedogs (Aug 8, 2009)

Quality of life automatically wins out over lengthening ones time here. Deal with the pain and discomfort with the least amount of medication needed to be effective. Being an animal's human requires us to talk and discuss treatment options with our vets. The Vet in turn should be thrilled that we have questions and concerns and want to be involved.


----------



## nyeah01 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in here a bit late but I figured I'd share an idea... Check out the site in my sig, its a homeopathic medicine that's supposed to help with arthritis and joint pain in dogs/cats. You can even try it before buying at full price.

http://www.petbouncetrial.info


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

It seems to be helping a little bit. Not a whole bunch though. Afetr an hr or so hes good, but I think it wears off and then he starts to limp more, and then hold it up in the air. After 2hrs of giving it to him, he seems to want to run around and play a little more and be more jumpy even though hes still limping. I know he wont ever stop limping, but I think its helping a little. Way more than the asprin in sure of that.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Im thinking about trying him on Metacam after next month. I dont think the rimadyl is helping that much. It is helping some.


----------



## kritterkare (Aug 18, 2009)

rimadyl is a pain killer and you dont want you animals on a pain killer for long periods of time my i suggest doing this get some glucosimine (spelling may not be right) this will help with his joint pin and its all natural so no long term effects. try that i also use a joint supplement from jb wholesale pet supply 800-526-0399 call them they will send you some samples i used this with our dane show dogs and our sar dogs it seem to help and we took them off of rimadyl and tremadol let me know good luck


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I have already tried the glucosinine and condrotien. I got him food that has alot in it. I have tried the chewable supplements they didnt help.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I dont no what else to do. Rimadyl didnt work, chondro didn't work and his metacam isnt working. I dont no what else to try. Arnt all the tablets kind of the same


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

This drug is an effective pain reliever, but I would never use it in a young dog for more than a few days. It should only be used daily as a last resort- in a dog that would otherwise need to be put down, or would have no quality of life. Routine blood draws are advised.

Get liquid Glucosamine. The tablets don't work.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

There are other NSAIDS besides Rimadyl...Derramax, Previcox, Etodolac to name a few. Have your vet try other ones. Just like some people do better on Advil than Aleve, etc, dogs can as well.


----------

